# Acne scars



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Any tips on how to remove these?

Have the red marks which I believe go in time, but what about the slight dents in the skin? Will they heal with time? If so, how long?

One or two small keloid scars but nothing can be done about these I gather.

Any treatments et cetera out there to speed up the process?

Using a bit of bio-oil on the worst areas, but very early days on that yet. Anybody have any advice here?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Any tips on how to remove these?
> 
> Have the red marks which I believe go in time, but what about the slight dents in the skin? Will they heal with time? If so, how long?
> 
> ...


the craters are ther to stay buddy, my old man had bad Acne on his face at 18 yrs, he is full of em but the have got smaller now but he is 45 and still ther. saying this tho ther is a cream out called heal that is aparantly good? £40 a tub tho!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Thankfully not on face. I do hope there is some treatment are I am doomed


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Yes there is something that can be done with intensive light treatments whic reduces the scarring quite dramatically..I will do some more research tomorrow Chris..

It probably wont be cheap if you go private but you maybe abd to get some help from your GP if it is proving to have a debilitating effect psychologically..you may get referred to a specialist.. you dont need to go private, wait and see first..

Don't give up hope all is not lost..


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if its not on face, train hard get big and pop then back out of them selves lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I only worry as looking to step on stage next year and not sure how they would show up under the lights with the tan/oil on.

Suppose adding a few inches to my wings should stretch it all out though. LMAO, good idea bro :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

buddy i wouldnt give a fck if it was me tbh, and you aint gona pose sitting on the judges lap? dnt think they will be close enough to see, not it matters on stage


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

You have reasurred Jimbo.

Off to hit the sack now buddy,.

Sleep well mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

glad to help in any way (when not taking the **** lol)

you too buddy


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

you can get your face injected with collagen which fills out all the scars and gives the skin an even complexion. this would probably cost a bit and isn't permanent. laser treatment is also good.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

^True you can get treatment to fix it. If you've got the cash then go for it. Not cheap though, will set you back a lot of money.


----------



## Adam T (Jun 6, 2009)

i think scars are their to stay, i suffered REALLY bad in my teens, i have scars etc but generally i dont notice, kind of blend in to my face or sumthin...

now im older i dont get spots on my face only my chest and back for some reason


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

for the redness go to doc and get dalacin roll on sh!t its good, dunno nuffin about scarring though


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Any tips on how to remove these?
> 
> Have the red marks which I believe go in time, but what about the slight dents in the skin? Will they heal with time? If so, how long?
> 
> ...


Have about 6 hideous red keloids on my chest. Just look like spots.

Currently undergoing laser to reduce the pigmentation (long drawn out process) but nothing really can be done for the size - laser prob won't do anything either.

You can have cortisone injections into them, which depending on the age will work.

Made mines completely dissappear then they came back months later. Had them done once or twice a year (probably should have had more regular), gradually had less effect and broke them up and discoloured them making them worse now.

Worst kind of scar, as i'll have them across my chest for the rest of my life - they don't fade.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Have about 6 hideous red keloids on my chest. Just look like spots.
> 
> Currently undergoing laser to reduce the pigmentation (long drawn out process) but nothing really can be done for the size - laser prob won't do anything either.
> 
> ...


How do they look if you have a tan?

What do you say when people ask you? :confused1:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> How do they look if you have a tan?
> 
> What do you say when people ask you? :confused1:


Kinda blend in a bit with a tan mate, well used to - apparently not so good for them though.

Only had one wee one until the age of 21 (24 now) then had some crazy chest acne break out - every big spot turned into a keloid.

See tbh, silicone sheeting and gel is good at preventing them rather than treating established ones (shame the dermatologist who injected me with the cortisone didnt tell me about this stuff - expensive stuff, suprise suprise).

Pretty self conscious about taking my top off (which is handy in BBing :laugh, they are pretty minging - but have to tell it like it is. Im hoping I can get them skin colour as they would be far less noticable.

Seem to have expanded since I started training, as I don't think they were this bad a year or so ago.

I realise I'll never be rid of them, but been looking into cryotherapy to - apparently pretty successful in terms of flattening.


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> How do they look if you have a tan?
> 
> What do you say when people ask you? :confused1:


look alot better with a tan mate i suffered bad acne from my teens til late 20"s and im afraid i still have all the scars and craters on my cheeks chest and back you just gotta live with it


----------



## SwedeBKK (May 25, 2009)

I tried a method called Subcision http://www.acnescars.com/subcision.aspx. It worked for me. They insert a ultra thin needle in the scar and the do a circular motion. That way the scar tissue is separated. After the scared tissue have separated a temporary filler is injected in the scar. In that way the skin is risen to the same level as the surrounding area. The filler "melts away" in a few weeks and during that time the skin will heal into right position. This method works best for deep scars.

The price in Bangkok is £1,76 per scar. I don't know the cost in UK.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Live with it. Accept what you are....


----------



## iMORE_TEST (May 23, 2009)

mate of mine had back and face acne from roids, his doctor subcribed him some cream i can findout the name if needsbe


----------



## Weak &amp; Feeble (Oct 15, 2009)

In Ibiza this year, I found that a week of sun, plenty of time in a salt based swimming pool and lots of fresh air worked wonders. I was shocked at how quickly my back cleared up. I use a tan tube once a week (5 mins) to keep things in check, but it's not as good as the real thing.

Obviously, all this UVB is going to give me unsightly, leathery skin when I'm older. You just can't win :-(

W&F


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

When at the British finals earlier this year I noticed a guy competing that when you looked closely had quite a lot of chest and shoulder acne (AAS probably) but when he was on stage I could n't notice a thing, and I was up front!.

I have some body acne now, and it gets noticed because I have had absolutely none before, so let me know how you get on with the bio oil, I have some and might use it if it helps...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bio Oil has certainly helped the scars.

One or two keloid scars which will remain, but noticeably clearer now.

Differences in colour of skin, will leave for a few months more, then use sunbeds/mt2 to cover them up.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My ex had pretty bad acne scars on her face, it didn't bother me though as she was sexy and held herself well. If you have confidence in yourself people look past these things, if you make an issue out of it and try to cover it they will notice more.

If people have an issue with it, then that just shows how shallow they are.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Bio Oil has certainly helped the scars.
> 
> One or two keloid scars which will remain, but noticeably clearer now.
> 
> Differences in colour of skin, will leave for a few months more, then use sunbeds/mt2 to cover them up.


Has the Bio Oil helped with the indeneted scars then, Chris?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Ive got the same indents on my back, not much you can do mate but when you have show tan on you really wont notice it, if anything it makes you look more ripped lol


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Has the Bio Oil helped with the indeneted scars then, Chris?


I think it may have helped, although hard to tell, may just have been the passage of time.

The red marks are 95% the only trace, they aren't noticeable to the touch, but with untanned skin they are noticeable in natural light.

Would certainly suggest bio oil though. Few drops rubbed into the areas before bed.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

i have managed to take the worst out of the acne this cycle with Clear cream it seems to stop the spots getting out off hand if you know what I mean, I might try the bio oil in a couple off weeks when they have dried out..


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

you can get acne scars laserd

http://www.theprivateclinic.co.uk/treatments/skin-conditions/scarring

it is pricey


----------



## kerry47 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello Friends.....

The foremost and crucial things you have to do are smoothly clean your skin, particularly your face, as a minimum two times a day. Apply a soft cleanser and subsequently, wash your skin with water. Take advice of your dermatologist about what type of cleanser is best for you according to your skin type.2. Make use of proper acne products ( prefer products which your dermatologist recommended for you ). Don't apply products that cause rashes or itching sensation because it will damage your skin and lead to permanent skin scarring.

3. Use a cream which has *benzoyl peroxide* as the main base. Benzoyl peroxide dries the acne in about 2-3 hours. As a result the acne will dry out and can be washed off easily and quickly.

4. Use a facewash which has little or *NO oil content*. Because facewash and cleansers which contain oils can leas to excess acne formation.

Thanks

clinical research


----------

